# Meglio soli.



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Ecco.
Dunque.
Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..

Non sono sposata, ho tradito il mio partner perché ho sentito una forte attrazione per un'altro, ma non avevo molto da "perdere" (ne casa, ne figli, pochi anni di rapporto...). Ho poi perso il partner, ovviamente, ma è stato superabile.

Ora sono single, e "vedo" un uomo sposato. E' bello, interessante, sensuale, e non riesco a capire perché non vada a casa a s****e con sua moglie. Lui dice che lei ha chiuso le attività. Io non lo cerco, ma quando mi cerca lui sinceramente non mi da fastidio passare una bella serata.

Quindi mi trovo a chiedermi...finisce tutto qui???
Intendo: il matrimonio, la coppia, la sincerità, l'affinità, il coinvolgimento, il progetto di vita insieme, l'intimità...echeccazzo.

Ma perché le persone si "legano" per poi tradirsi? 
E perché le persone si "lasciano" tradire?

No perché, io dico: se fosse vero che questa donna-moglie non rispetta i "doveri coniugali"...poi che non si venisse a lamentare...che anzi la prendo pure a calci in culo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...



benvenuta

lì, nel neretto, tutto quello che vale
non andare oltre che le meningi ti si affaticano invano...

...e va a finire che non ti godi nemmeno quello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

*Fucsia..che bel colore*

rileggendomi mi sono sembrata un pò asciutta :unhappy:

la mia non è una critica, solo un consiglio spassionato 

me lo ripete sempre il mio amatissimo amante, un vero maestro di sciallanza


----------



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rileggendomi mi sono sembrata un pò asciutta :unhappy:
> 
> la mia non è una critica, solo un consiglio spassionato
> 
> me lo ripete sempre il mio amatissimo amante, un vero maestro di sciallanza



Più sciallanza per tutti!!! :mexican:


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...



prodiga!!!
leggendoti ... mi fai venire in mente un "accattone".
godo e mi accontento.
il mondo è fuori, come un film.
il film della "bella serata"!!!!
non che to lo sia, beninteso.( un accattona)
tante belle parole e domande, sul senso profondo del matrimonio, della coppia,dell'affettività.
chiedi agli altri forse quello che manca a te,
e nella tua "bella serata", assapori per un attimo quello che ti manca?
le persone amano, quindi amando rischiano,
rischiano anche di essere tradite e tradire.
tu ami?


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rileggendomi mi sono sembrata un pò asciutta :unhappy:
> 
> la mia non è una critica, solo un consiglio spassionato
> 
> me lo ripete sempre il mio amatissimo amante, un vero maestro di sciallanza


Sciallanza!!!Bellissimo!!Lo adotto!!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...



Lo scoprirai solo vivendo...un consiglio spassionato:Cercatene uno libero,non è vero che i migliori sono già sposati\impegnati...è roba vecchia,obsoleta!!Fidati!


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sciallanza!!!Bellissimo!!Lo adotto!!


todo gli amanti sono Scialli!
la sciallanza fa parte del "mestiere".
ti fanno vedere rosa rosa,dove sarebbe meglio.... un grigio ciliegia???? (arch. Fusksas)
altrimenti che cazzo di amanti sarebbero.
scialla amigo, scialla!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *todo gli amanti sono Scialli!*
> la sciallanza fa parte del "mestiere".
> *ti fanno vedere rosa rosa*,dove sarebbe meglio.... un grigio ciliegia???? (arch. Fusksas)
> altrimenti che cazzo di amanti sarebbero.
> scialla amigo, scialla!


no, credici


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, credici


hai l'amante.... profondo, riflessivo e nostalgico????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hai l'amante.... profondo, riflessivo e nostalgico????


quelli li ho eliminati 

mi sono tenuta lo sciallo


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quelli li ho eliminati
> 
> mi sono tenuta lo sciallo


brava, cosi si fa.
lo sciallo è allegria, lo sciallo *digiamolo* è nà botta de vita.
sempre da imparare, cazzo!!!!

p.s.ma quando mi passano ste cuorna???????
ah, già, Frizz sentenziò ....MAI!!!!!!
deontologicamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brava, cosi si fa.
> lo sciallo è allegria, lo sciallo *digiamolo* è nà botta de vita.
> sempre da imparare, cazzo!!!!
> 
> ...


ma perchè devono passarti ste corna?

chissà le mie che altezza avranno raggiunto 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè devono passarti ste corna?
> 
> chissà le mie che altezza avranno raggiunto
> 
> :mrgreen:


ciccia, ciccina...
ma davvero? anche tu nella folta schiera?
mi si apre un mondo.... credo di non aver intuito.
sono affranto, afflitto anche se non nego che "mal cumune, mezzo gaudio"
l'unica *traditora* motivazionalmente valida... a parte chi.
crolla un mito.


----------



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> prodiga!!!
> leggendoti ... mi fai venire in mente un "accattone".
> godo e mi accontento.
> il mondo è fuori, come un film.
> ...



Accattone alla sorella tua.
con affetto, beninteso.

La cornice che hai messo al MIO quadro è inadatta.
Non sono l'amante sognatrice, e ti posso assicurare che nella "bella serata" non cerco altro, anzi...non cerco.
Quello che mi viene "messo in mano" è concreto e reale, inizia li e finisce li. Esco con un amico con cui c'è un bel dialogo e attrazione.
F I N I T O.
Per me.
Lui invece poi si infila sotto le lenzuola con la moglie.

Si, lo feci pur'io.
E qui dico che lo feci perché mi ero "innamorata" dell'altro (ero giovane...be insomma...più giovane).

Quello su cui rifletto ora, da adulta che può pensare e decidere...è il come si possa restare in una storia e anche trombare foresto.
Lo trovo...comodo?
Disonesto?

Con il tuo "amare si rischia" mi si genera un po' una risata...scusa: se amo perché sto rischiando di tradire??
Se amo, amo.
Se voglio prenderne un altro diverso da quello del mio compagno, lo faccio. 
Ma non vedo il nesso tra le due cose.

E io no, ora, non amo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccia, ciccina...
> ma davvero?* anche tu nella folta schiera*?
> mi si apre un mondo.... credo di non aver intuito.
> sono affranto, afflitto anche se non nego che "mal cumune, mezzo gaudio"
> ...


spiderino...come faccio a saperlo?

però ammetti che con un marito e un amante single moltiplico le possibilità di entrarci, nella folta schiera


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Accattone alla sorella tua.
> con affetto, beninteso.
> 
> La cornice che hai messo al MIO quadro è inadatta.
> ...


sì, è entrambe le cose

quindi?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...



Non farti domande ...


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brava, cosi si fa.
> lo sciallo è allegria, lo sciallo *digiamolo* è nà botta de vita.
> sempre da imparare, cazzo!!!!
> 
> ...


Ma spider, le corna non esistono!!!!
Non devono passare!!!
Scusami eh...la conosci la storia del tradimento di Mattia, eppure...
Eddai...passano.
O meglio.
Arredale.


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Accattone alla sorella tua.
> con affetto, beninteso.
> 
> La cornice che hai messo al MIO quadro è inadatta.
> ...


dirti che sei de "coccio" sarebbe farti un complimento.
mica sei un'accattona, sei peggio,
 hai presente l'elemosima.
beh, sei molto vicina.
il bello è che non te ne accorgi...( cazzo... l'ho già sentita).
Quello che ti mettono in mano, lo sai solo tu... quando poi ripensandoci torni a casa e ti fai la doccia.
ma ci ripensi a quello che ti hanno messo in mano?
libera, quanto sei libera.
Qualcuno direbbe, beata giovinezza, spero un pochino di avvenenza...
perchè il gioco finisce presto.
se ami, non tradisci.
ma tu che cazzo ne sai se non ami?
per esempio, hai mai tradito amando?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dirti che sei de "coccio" sarebbe farti un complimento.
> mica sei un'accattona, sei peggio,
> hai presente l'elemosima.
> beh, sei molto vicina.
> ...


spider, ma stai in picco di brutto stasera


----------



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Si però nessuno mi ha dato la sua versione...


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spider, ma stai in picco di brutto stasera


chiara, mi vanno sul cazzo discussioni cosi.
Ok, ci sta tutto... ma pure moraleggiare sul fatto che qualcuno ti tromba, perchè sposato... come se non riesci a capire, non lo faresti mai... come si fa, perchè il tradimento... come fa a tornare a casa, e bla, bla.
quando stai li a fottere con una persona, che non ti dà niente altro che quello, solo quello e lo sai...
nascndenditi dietro l'amicizia, il star bene, l'attimo.
ma che cazzata è?
la vita è fatta di attimi, certo... ma sono attimi a cui dopo riprnsi.
questa non pensa un cazzo?
beh, mi viene da vomitare.
prima mangia, a pancia piena, tira fuori la domanda.

p.s,. in realtà, rosica che l'amico FRizz... torna dalla moglie.
hai presente Tontarello e coop? simili, simili.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Si però nessuno mi ha dato la sua versione...


Perché ti interessa? Vuoi credere di essere più di una bella serata?


----------



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, è entrambe le cose
> 
> quindi?


Quindi...
niente.

E' la mia idea.
Anche la tua?


----------



## Fucksia (16 Giugno 2013)

Siete un po' inquietanti..

Essendo io single, starei rosicando.
E moraleggiando.

Vabbè..


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiderino...come faccio a saperlo?
> 
> però ammetti che con un marito e un amante single moltiplico le possibilità di entrarci, nella folta schiera


vero!
dovevi trovartelo "ammugliato"...
 almeno sapevi con chi ti incornava!!!!!
o forse no?


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...



Per me , il tradimento non è quello sessuale.
E' solo un mero scambio di fluidi, con qualche sinapsi che fuori dal motel non ha nessuna valenza.
Però sono stata tradita. Mattia, il mio compagno, si è innamorato dlel'altra.
Che conosceva da 10 anni. Con cui lavorava e lavora insieme. E' la sua assistente praticamente.
Più giovane di me, di molti anni.
Che dirti.
Si. Mi sono lasciata tradire. Ma l'ho scoperto con il senno del poi.
nella ricostruzione della mia coppia. 
Prima la fedeltà anche sessuale era un dogma che avevo accettato.
Dopo, ovviamente no.
Io sono sincera con Mattia. Non gli nascondo che il patto di fedeltà è rotto. Natutalmente anche lui è libero di scambiare fluidi con altre.
L'unico patto è.
Non farsi beccare.
E non farsi beccare vuol dire che non ci devono essere preferenze.
Io sono l'unica. La prima e sola.
Il resto non mi interessa.

Sono sempre stata così. E sempre comunicato ciò che ero ai miei compagni, liberi di scegliere se stare con me o meno.
Il sesso non lo vedo come tradimento.
Vedo come tradimento il non rispetto nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Non certo uno scambio di fluidi.


Io sono molto innamorata di Mattia. Il pensiero di non finire la mia vita con lui mi provoca un dolore al petto. E' l'unico che è riuscito a farmi mettere radici. A comprare casa. A modificare il mio essere single anche in coppia.
Ha operato su di me un cambiamento davvero epocale.
E dopo il suo tradmento ancora di più.
Grazie a lui io sono una persona migliore.

Mi rendo conto che forse non è la risposta "giusta".
Ma io faccio questa distinzione.
Tradire è mostrizzare la persona con cui sei. Trattandola male. venendo meno ai "doveri" di coppia. 
Il sesso non è tradire per me.
E' solo sesso.

Benvenuta.


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Siete un po' inquietanti..
> 
> Essendo io single, starei rosicando.
> E moraleggiando.
> ...


che sei single c'entra niente.
quello che fa impressione nelle persono come te è il pensiero a "camera stagna".
io lo faccio, gli altri lo fanno, io lo trovo deplorevole, ma...
se lo trovi inaccettabile, perchè lo fai.
solo perchè sei single e non devi rendere conto a nessuno?
a te hai mai reso conto?
secondo me sei innnnnnnnamorata, sei fritta e allora si che ti chiedi... 
perchè stai rendendo conto a te stessa.
altro che.


----------



## Spider (16 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me , il tradimento non è quello sessuale.
> E' solo un mero scambio di fluidi, con qualche sinapsi che fuori dal motel non ha nessuna valenza.
> Però sono stata tradita. Mattia, il mio compagno, si è innamorato dlel'altra.
> Che conosceva da 10 anni. Con cui lavorava e lavora insieme. E' la sua assistente praticamente.
> ...


Tebina, che forza.
..."il mero scambio di fluidi"....
mi fa pensare ad un film di fantascienza anni 60. 
hai presente?
...scambiamoci fluidi....
quelli in bianco e nero... fighissimi!!!!
tipo " ai confini della reatà"
ti vedo, lì, con tuta adamitica grigio perla fluorescente....


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti interessa? Vuoi credere di essere più di una bella serata?



Ma veramente...forse mi esprimo male?!?

La mia era solo una riflessione su quello che mi circonda.
Ho ricevuto diverse "avances" da uomini sposati negli ultimi mesi, persone che conoscevo, e mi sono fatta delle domande.
Al momento sono da sola, ho sempre avuto qualcuno accanto ma ora no.

Non sto moraleggiando, solo che non mi sta bene dire "faccio le corna, prendo le corna, tengo le corna".
Forse mi illudo a pensare che sia possibile evitarle?
O ridurle al minimo?
Ripeto, non è un discorso di MORALE, ma chiedevo ai traditori: è il vostro partner che vi fa mancare qualcosa?
Ne avete parlato con lui o lei?

Quando ho tradito io, lui centrava un pochino, ma io ho fatto la stronza, quindi posso dire che sono stata disonesta.

Questo post voleva essere solo una richiesta di opinioni diverse.


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> che sei single c'entra niente.
> quello che fa impressione nelle persono come te è il pensiero a "camera stagna".
> io lo faccio, gli altri lo fanno, io lo trovo deplorevole, ma...
> se lo trovi inaccettabile, perchè lo fai.
> ...



Non sono innamorata di lui.
Smettila di trattarmi così.
Te l'ho già detto.

E NON trovo INACCETTABILE tradire.
Perché ti sei accanito, cazzarola??


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Tebina, che forza.
> ..."il mero scambio di fluidi"....
> mi fa pensare ad un film di fantascienza anni 60.
> hai presente?
> ...



....non rispondo perchè ho paura che mi cazzi...

uff...che noia senza Mattia in casa...

Mi sto alcolizzando:unhappy:


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me , il tradimento non è quello sessuale.
> E' solo un mero scambio di fluidi, con qualche sinapsi che fuori dal motel non ha nessuna valenza.
> Però sono stata tradita. Mattia, il mio compagno, si è innamorato dlel'altra.
> Che conosceva da 10 anni. Con cui lavorava e lavora insieme. E' la sua assistente praticamente.
> ...



Grazie Tebe.

Ora farò la prima domanda che mi viene in mente
(sperando di non essere scuoiata da spider)

se conosci tale...Gianfabrizio, che ti attira per fare sesso (= scambio di fluidi)
ma noti anche che c'è una sinapsi che ha valenza,
tu che ami il tuo Mattia,
che fai?
Procedi, rischiando di innamorarti?
Procedi poco poco per evitare di innamorarti?
Non procedi proprio??

Perché io iniziai a "scambiare fluidi"...poi il mio compagno mi defenestrò...e non ricostruimmo nulla.

Ma è molto bello il modo in cui ami Mattia...Love!


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma veramente...forse mi esprimo male?!?
> 
> La mia era solo una riflessione su quello che mi circonda.
> Ho ricevuto diverse "avances" da uomini sposati negli ultimi mesi, persone che conoscevo, e mi sono fatta delle domande.
> ...


no, non ti illudi. ma dipende solo da te, sei tu che decidi chi sei, solo tu. se non vuoi mangiare carne non la mangi. se non vuoi tradire non tradisci. nemmeno come "altra".  dipende da te, da chi sei e da chi vuoi essere. dipende da quello che c'è dietro alla tua volontà (un valore? e quanto è radicato in te? quanto è parte della tua stessa identità?) prima ancora che da quanto è forte la tua volontà.


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe.
> 
> Ora farò la prima domanda che mi viene in mente
> (sperando di non essere scuoiata da spider)
> ...


personalmente non procedo proprio. e sono convinto che sia l'unica.  epperò.. "gianfabrizio" non si può sentire :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti interessa? Vuoi credere di essere più di una bella serata?


Questo è l'immenso dramma del tradito.
Sapere benissimo che lui o lei sono stati sicuramente più di una bella serata.

Perchè se fossero solo belle serate vi ci si rinuncerebbe volentieri...

Invece anche per una sola di questa serata uno si mette in gioco anche quello che secondo l'altro dovrebbe ritenere come il bene più caro.

A volte ci riteniamo a torto troppo importanti per chi amiamo, o fondamentali per le persone con cui stiamo...

Il tradimento svela che possno fare anche benissimo senza di noi.

E ciò non lo manderemo MAI giù neanche dopo 50 anni di separazione.

Questo è il punto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...


C'è una bellissima poesa di vittorio sereni che spiega tutto quanto tu scrivi...

Penso comunque che per molti sia EVASIONE dalla realtà...che non ci piace più

e continua ricerca di qualcosa che non esiste....

In questo senso io ti dico...posso essere per te l'uomo migliore del mondo, ma solo per una sera al mese...
....

Insomma Fucsia sai come vanno certe cose...no?


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> personalmente non procedo proprio. e sono convinto che sia l'unica.  epperò.. "gianfabrizio" non si può sentire :mrgreen:


Vero??
Però ha un fisicone...


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe.
> 
> Ora farò la prima domanda che mi viene in mente
> (sperando di non essere scuoiata da spider)
> ...


Ti faccio l'esempio di Man, il mio diversamente amante.
Diversamente amante perchè mi ha fatto partire il trip sesso dopo molto che lavoravamo insieme, e quindi tutto è nato da uno scambio neurale.
Funziono così.
Se non c'è quello non c'è nemmeno l'attrazione sessuale.
Ma, il rischio di innamorasi c'è sempre ovviamente, anche se devo dire che la mia testa funziona in maniera un po' particolare.
E non è una cosa che faccio consapevolmente, ma gli uomini con cui scambio fluidi sono uomini che come compagni non vedo nemmeno.
Nella mia vita, praticamente quasi nessuno che ha iniziato da amante è diventato poi l'ufficiale.
I miei amanti sono uomini che mi attirano cerebralmente solo in funzione del sesso.
Non so come spiegarti meglio.
E' successo che qualche tempo fa, Man colui con cui occasionalmente mi rotolo in un motel, mi abbia invitato un week ad andare con lui.
Man mi piace molto. Non avrei avuto problemi ad andare via, avrei potuto farlo, ma...
Non ne sentivo il bisogno. Anzi. L'idea di condividere dei pasti, dei caffè, per più delle quattro ore canoniche da motel, mi dava una sensazione di...noia.
Eppure Man è Man.
L'ho circuito praticamente. Gli ho fatto un assalto all'arma bianca come una schiacciasassi, in quanto lui..."fedele".
C'è molta confidenza con lui, il nostro sesso passa sempre ed è sempre passato dal gioco, dallo scambio neurale, che per entrambi è imprescindibile.
Ma lui, se fossi single, non lo frequenterei comunque per una storia seria. Perchè non è proprio nelle mie corde.
E' tutto il contrario di cosa vorrei al mio fianco e di cosa potrei innamorarmi.
E infatti, dopo più di un anno di frequentazione non ho sfarfallii del cuore, proprio per niente.
Mi piace un sacco il suo odore, come scopa, come ragiona ma...
In un motel.
Solo lì.

E per rispondere alla tua domanda...ho "tradito" Mattia dopo eoni di fedeltà che io gli avevo promesso. L'ho fatto dopo anni dal suo tradimento...
Sono diventata talmente selettiva nei tradimenti che dopo Man, non basta un Gianbattista qualsiasi.

 reputo Mattia così oltre, che per fare scambio di fluidi con un altro, questa'altro deve avvicinarsi a quello che Mattia è.
Il mio termine di paragone è lui e solo lui.
E anche se qualcuno qui, tipo Min, dice che mattia non capisce fino in fondo quello che io gli dico, di fatto capisce.
E di fatto io ho sempre lui in testa.
Quello che è per me.
E se devo prendermi sta "boccata di aria fresca" deve valerne davvero la pena.
E in genere, i confronti con Mattia sono sempre perdenti. Per gli altri.
perchè lui per me è l'assoluto.

Per il tuo compagno che ti ha defenestrata...l'avrebbe fatto anche Mattia se avessi tradito io per prima.
Mi ha sempre detto che la fedeltà sessuale era per lui importante tanto come quella di coppia.
Che se lo avessi tradito non mi avrebbe perdonata. Anzi. Mi avrebbe sputtanata con parenti e mondo.
Mi ripeteva che un mio tradimento lo avrebbe ucciso.
Ecco perchè non ho tradito. 
Ma poi, come nella mia esperienza sempre succede, i censori duri e puri sono i primi a cadere.
E infatti ha tradito lui.
E io ho perdonato. Senza troppa fatica. perchè non ero esente da colpe. Avevamo passato un periodo davvero duro, dove la comunicazione era davvero nulla.

Spesso parliamo di tradimento. Il mio.
Lui mi dice che se mi beccasse forse non riuscirebbe ad andare oltre. Che sicuramente non accetterebbe il solo sesso, ma sarebbe più facile se io dicessi che mi sono presa una cotta.
Che così non è.
la cotta io lo interpreto come un tradimento a 360 gradi.

Comunque.
Se mai incontrerò qualcun altro che mi piaccia tanto da andarci a letto (  a questo punto credo sia una chimera:unhappy, non rinuncio.
perchè pur amando Mattia immensamente, non gli tolgo nulla.
Come non sentirei che lui mi togliesse qualcosa, nella stessa situazione.

Io vivo.
Dico quello che sono e che potrei essere e fare.
E se a Mattia tu facessi una domanda secca del tipo.
-Ma Tebe credi ti tradirà?-
La sua risposta sarebbe - tebe mi ha già "tradito". Ma io non controllo, e finchè è mia va bene così.-


perchè io sono davvero sua. Mi ci sento sua.

Lo so. Non è facile da capire.
Ma è questo che io e lui viviamo da anni.
Con buona pace di chi lo giudica un cretino.


Scusa il mio essere logorroica stasera, ma ho bevuto una roba con vodka e ACE e sono fuori come un balcone.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una bellissima poesa di vittorio sereni che spiega tutto quanto tu scrivi...
> 
> Penso comunque che per molti sia EVASIONE dalla realtà...che non ci piace più
> 
> ...



esatto.


----------



## mary80 (17 Giugno 2013)

Ne hodette cose strane io,ma tu...scusa hsi tradito no?guardati allo specchio e risponditi.Potevo capire da una tradita,ma da una traditrice...ti sfiora mai l'idea di essere ridicola?


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè io sono davvero sua. Mi ci sento sua.


Questo risponde a tutti i quesiti.
Con questa certezza, tu sei ancorata, e in qualsiasi motel tu vada poi torni a casa.
Perchè, in realtà, non cerchi niente al di fuori di te e Mattia.

Questo è molto diverso da quello che capitò a me (che all'epoca cercavo un rapporto più....più...più.).
E da quello che vedo capitare ora!

Quello che poteva sembrare un mio "moraleggiare" era semplicemente un disagio:
scopare con un uomo che ha una situazione di coppia non soddisfacente, mi mette a disagio.

Intendo dire che, fortunato lui e lei (in senso generale) che formano una coppia. La coppia deve anche lavorare sul rapporto per tenerlo in piedi. Poi ci sta anche il tradimento. Ma, appunto che non tolga nulla alla coppia. Ma se la coppia, di fatto, non consuma, non sperimenta, non è affiatata...tradire diventa ben altro rispetto ad una "sana" boccata d'aria.

Allora li il tradimento lo giustifico ben poco, nel senso che vedrei altre opzioni:
1) prendere in mano les testicules e risolvere i problemi di coppia
2) chiudere il rapporto di coppia farsesco

Ovviamente, NON PER STARE CON L'AMANTE, cioè io. E' un discorso generale. (nota per Spider)


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ne hodette cose strane io,ma tu...scusa hsi tradito no?guardati allo specchio e risponditi.Potevo capire da una tradita,ma da una traditrice...ti sfiora mai l'idea di essere ridicola?


riferito a?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Questo risponde a tutti i quesiti.
> Con questa certezza, tu sei ancorata, e in qualsiasi motel tu vada poi torni a casa.
> Perchè, in realtà, non cerchi niente al di fuori di te e Mattia.
> 
> ...


Leggi bene Mary che ha ragione 
Stai attenta a non rendirti ridicola
Ossia o viviamo certe cose con la dovuta leggerezza...
Per cui si dà un peso relativo a tante belle paroline che saltano fuori in un momento di passione

o siam perduti

Ma dici una cosa molto saggia su quel disagio...

Ma vediamolo...
Hai la più pallida idea di quanti uomini dicono di non avere un rapporto soddisfacente con la moglie per giustificarsi e sentirsi in diritto o autoassolversi per il ciuluma extraconiugale?

Infatti cosa capita mia cara?
Che se tu ciuli vieppiù o eziandio con un uomo incasinato in casa...

Lui porterà tutti i suoi casini addosso a te...e iniziano i guai...

Ma capirai pure che anzichè infassarse la testa di problemi
è meglio passare una bella serata con un'amica no?

Così ti distrai...
Ecco il discorso...
Mi stacco un attimo dai miei casini e vivo un momento di leggerezza...

Altrimenti è solo un aggiungere problemi dove ci sono no?

Poi via dei...
A te manca il tipo giusto...
Poi vai alla grande no?

O senti dentro di te l'esigenza di fare la crocerossina...?


----------



## tesla (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> E perché le persone si "lasciano" tradire?


perchè ci fidiamo di promesse, illusioni e parole del cazzo*




*non mi viene altro termine


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi bene Mary che ha ragione
> Stai attenta a non rendirti ridicola
> Ossia o viviamo certe cose con la dovuta leggerezza...
> Per cui si dà un peso relativo a tante belle paroline che saltano fuori in un momento di passione
> ...



hai ragione.
è meglio il giardinaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...


Sicuramente non tutti, ma alcuni tradiscono o fanno tradire anche per i motivi che hai scritto tu, ti dico quale/i.

Hai scritto non avevo molto da perdere nè casa nè famiglia nè figli. scrivendo questo hai dato importanza a dei valori che per "me" sono delle fondamenta. Per te non so cosa siano ma lasci presupporre che siano molto importanti visto che li hai elencati, però! nel momento in cui arriva quella copulata che è così vitale, importante, essenziale! ( chissà per quali motivi reconditi.....  ma sorvoliamo va) tutto va tralasciato per pensare soltanto a se stessi e null'altro, potere della mente.

Che il tipo ti racconti non copulo più con mia moglie già è un bel dire, di solito le confidenze ad una persona appena conosciuta o magari conosciuta anche da anni... già! questa diventa una confidenza primaria e che si fa con molta "sciallanza" 

Basta va... credo che basti.

Benvenuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Quindi...
> niente.
> 
> E' la mia idea.
> Anche la tua?


Ma certo, te l'ho scritto.
Il punto é che la stai facendo, questa cosa. Nel momento in cui la compi significa che hai già deciso, e il dubbio di star facendo una cosa disonesta non deve più sfiorarti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> chiara, mi vanno sul cazzo discussioni cosi.
> Ok, ci sta tutto... ma pure moraleggiare sul fatto che qualcuno ti tromba, perchè sposato... come se non riesci a capire, non lo faresti mai... come si fa, perchè il tradimento... come fa a tornare a casa, e bla, bla.
> quando stai li a fottere con una persona, che non ti dà niente altro che quello, solo quello e lo sai...
> nascndenditi dietro l'amicizia, il star bene, l'attimo.
> ...


Beh, spider: che rosichi è fuor di dubbio. Detto questo, è libera di farlo: ne rimette lei in salute, eventualmente.

Capisco cosa vuoi dire: le domande esistenziali fattele prima di agire.
Valuta se hai abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco per agire, nel caso lascia perdere senza rimpianti.

Come dirlo, insomma ;-)


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...


Non mi stupisce che tu non capisca o che abbia tradito...on mi aspetterei nulla da me da qualcuno che considera "pochi anni di rapporto" come "non avere molto da perdere".
Mi chiederei (ma non lo faccio) con quale motivazione mantieni i rapporti con un partner ufficiale, perché è ovvio che l'intensità è ridotta al minimo visto come lo definisci.
Sorvolo sul prendere a calci che è già patetico di per se...


----------



## Circe (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma perché le persone si "legano" per poi tradirsi?
> E perché le persone si "lasciano" tradire?
> 
> No perché, io dico: se fosse vero che questa donna-moglie non rispetta i "doveri coniugali"...poi che non si venisse a lamentare...che anzi la prendo pure a calci in culo.


e perché certe donne si lasciano usare come surrogato? perché gli manca la salsiccia e il maiale intero non lo vogliono? lo lasciano alke mogli che non fanno i loro DOVERI??????? Ma che dici ti rendi conto?  eil tuo amante scopa solo nelle occasioni in cui tu gliela dai????? Si credici. al massimo fai performance che la moglie non fa, ma che sono amici a letto....sei proprio un'illusa..  .


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

Bha, di certo il tuo amante si scopa te ogni tanto come variante alla figa di sua moglie, ma non ha le palle per dirtelo, come tutti i traditori, solitamente mancano di quell'elemento chiamato "PALLE"


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Questo risponde a tutti i quesiti.
> Con questa certezza, tu sei ancorata, e in qualsiasi motel tu vada poi torni a casa.
> Perchè, in realtà, non cerchi niente al di fuori di te e Mattia.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Non cerco nulla al di fuori di Mattia.
Però...sul neretto.
Io non so nemmeno come si chiama la moglie di Man. Quanti anni ha. Se è stronza. Se è brava. Se fa i salti mortali nel letto. Se non li fa.
perchè non mi interessa. Non mi interessa sapere perchè man tradisce.
E ogni volta che lui ha provato a parlare di lei, perchè ci ha provato, io l'ho stoppato.
Solo una volta mi ha detto che praticamente non scopano più molto. Ma è lui che non scopa. Lei sembra si lamenti della poca "ginnastica da camera".

Ogni coppia ha le sue dinamiche e ciò che magari trovi giusto fare è solo la tua visione di una tua eventuale coppia.
Ma siamo tutti diversi con esperienze diverse, quindi è azzardato e molto spesso fallace dare interpretazioni sulle coppie altrui e dire cosa dovrebbero fare o non fare.
Quello che secondo me deve essere chiaro, è perchè tu o io tradiamo.
Se tu tradisci per mancanze allora fai i tuoi conti e prendi le decisioni.
Ma prendere decisioni per gli altri, con tutte le variabili che non si conoscono è un po' presuntuoso.
perchè alla fine non si vive in coppia con l'amante.
Lui ha un altra vita che filtra attraverso i suoi occhi e credo che se si potesse sentire anche la campana delle aventi diritto, molte cose non sarebbero come "lui" racconta.

Credo io.


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso comunque che per molti sia EVASIONE dalla realtà...che non ci piace più


 Concordo. Tradire per me vuol dire evadere da una realtà che non ci piace più, non ci soddisfa più, senza avere le palle per affrontarla a viso aperto o, in qualche modo, cambiarla.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma veramente...forse mi esprimo male?!?
> 
> La mia era solo una riflessione su quello che mi circonda.
> Ho ricevuto diverse "avances" da uomini sposati negli ultimi mesi, persone che conoscevo, e mi sono fatta delle domande.
> ...


E' vero che parliamo sempre dello stesso argomento ma ognuno ha "ragioni" diverse, se leggi qua e là ti fai un'idea. Quelli che hai conosciuto tu probabilmente sono dei seriali. Manca a loro parecchio, secondo me :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' vero che parliamo sempre dello stesso argomento *ma ognuno ha "ragioni" diverse,* se leggi qua e là ti fai un'idea. Quelli che hai conosciuto tu probabilmente sono dei seriali. Manca a loro parecchio, secondo me :carneval:



quoto con arroganza! Soprattutto il neretto!
Non c'è una motivazione lineare per tutti e naturalmente quello che è al di fuori della nostra sfera spesso si fa fatica ad accettare o non si capisce proprio, quindi è "umano" pensare che chi tradisce per ragioni diverse da come comprendiamo noi, sia...mi viene in mente balla ma non è il termine giusto.
per esempio io non capisco chi tradisce per mancanze.
ma perchè io ho sempre tradito per altro, che erano totalmente al di fuori della mia coppia.
Eppure sembra che questo tipo di tradimento vada per la maggiore.
Mi sentirei, credo, davvero male con me stessa, se scopassi qualcuno con la motivazione che mi manca qualcosa nella coppia ufficiale.

davvero brutte scopate.
Brutte brutte.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti faccio l'esempio di Man, il mio diversamente amante.
> Diversamente amante perchè mi ha fatto partire il trip sesso dopo molto che lavoravamo insieme, e quindi tutto è nato da uno scambio neurale.
> Funziono così.
> Se non c'è quello non c'è nemmeno l'attrazione sessuale.
> ...


Ti farà bene l'ACE :mexican: ma stavolta ho capito bene perfino io. Ed è anche una cosa che capisco. per me trovare chi mi attira è più difficile che per te. Se trovare chi attira è "basta che respiri" però non rientra, per me, nel tuo discorso perché tra l'organizzazione e l'attuazione qualcosa alla coppia lo toglie eccome.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi bene Mary che ha ragione
> Stai attenta a non rendirti ridicola
> Ossia o viviamo certe cose con la dovuta leggerezza...
> Per cui si dà un peso relativo a tante belle paroline che saltano fuori in un momento di passione
> ...


Quoto
Se sei capace
Però non so a voi ma trovate gente così scopabile in giro
Io sempre avuto un sacco di spasimanti ma zero interesse mio

Ho tradito perché trovato uno diverso

Se avessi uno così ci penserei zero a ste boccate d aria
X me se ho tutto
Non mi frega di sti spazi
Meglio un amica due birre e 4 risate
Non metterei a repentaglio una cosa imp x 4 salti

E potrei capire meglio essere tradita x questo
Che x ginnastica....
Tante teste tanti ragionamenti
Comunque capisco


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, spider: che rosichi è fuor di dubbio. Detto questo, è libera di farlo: ne rimette lei in salute, eventualmente.
> 
> Capisco cosa vuoi dire: le domande esistenziali fattele prima di agire.
> Valuta se hai abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco per agire, nel caso lascia perdere senza rimpianti.
> ...


Ma tutte nella vita hanno rosicato penso almeno una volta x amante
All inizio pure io quando spariva ricordate?
Poi lui si è separato
Quello Che diceva era dunque vero

Poi decina va avanti si fa sto pelo
forse

Spero non testarlo non mi interessa 
Ma ho amiche che x primo amate si tagliarono bene e ora ragionano come te x dire

A me frega zero ad es loro contente e realizzate ( pare)

L imp e esserne almeno convinte no?


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Uff sto iPhone
Dicevo ho amiche che x primo amante erano
Disperate!!!!
Ora hanno imparato a gestire questi rapporti

Io preferisco mettere ste energie in altro ma capisco tutto davvero


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Concordo. Tradire per me vuol dire evadere da una realtà che non ci piace più, non ci soddisfa più, senza avere le palle per affrontarla a viso aperto o, in qualche modo, cambiarla.


Anche x me
A parte rarissimi casi
Che in qusto forum non vedo però
Nonostante tante chiacchiere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma tutte nella vita hanno rosicato penso almeno una volta x amante
> All inizio pure io quando spariva ricordate?
> Poi lui si è separato
> Quello Che diceva era dunque vero
> ...



L'importante è conoscersi e agire per come si è fatte

Per conoscersi su quel versante puoi scegliere di passare attraverso certe esperienze, o fermarti prima, convinta che non facciano per te.
Io le trovo buone scelte entrambe, e una volta fatte non tornarci sopra.

Poi farsi delle domande come la nostra amica qui, non è mai sbagliato.
L'importante è che le domande servano a fare spazio dentro noi stessi e non si soffermino sulle motivazioni altrui, ché è tempo perso


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Io capisco Tebe al mass
Che x Mattia era diventata fedele e poi suo tradim .... Da uno che la menava tanto 
Che inkiappettata
Anche se vi erano motivi ecc


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uff sto iPhone
> Dicevo ho amiche che x primo amante erano
> Disperate!!!!
> Ora hanno imparato a gestire questi rapporti
> ...


Capito! A volte sei peggio di un trattato di economia ma non è colpa tua


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'importante è conoscersi e agire per come si è fatte
> 
> Per conoscersi su quel versante puoi scegliere di passare attraverso certe esperienze, o fermarti prima, convinta che non facciano per te.
> Io le trovo buone scelte entrambe, e una volta fatte non tornarci sopra.
> ...


Ies!!!


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...


nel tuo caso direi che tu 6 l'ora d'aria in una condanna all'ergastolo.

il resto mi sembra solo coloritura di sfondo


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me , il tradimento non è quello sessuale.
> E' solo un mero scambio di fluidi, con qualche sinapsi che fuori dal motel non ha nessuna valenza.
> Però sono stata tradita. Mattia, il mio compagno, si è innamorato dlel'altra.
> Che conosceva da 10 anni. Con cui lavorava e lavora insieme. E' la sua assistente praticamente.
> ...


tradire è anche far soffrire e se si compiono azioni con la consapevolezza che potrebbero far male all'altro si tradisce innegabilmente.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

In effetti mi dicessero preferisci essere trattata a pesci in faccia costantemente o che mi trombi una qualche volta opterei xla seconda di fisso

Ma come dire
Si sceglie il male minore
Però opinione mia pissinalissima eh

Se decido i di stare  in coppiae formare famiglia  bene cerco a 360 gradi di far girare le cose
Se ho bisogno di determ  spazi e lo so me ne sto sola soletta o la’ltro fa uguale

Sempre opinione mia

Se tradisco perché mi innamoro o se mi tradisci perché ti innamori che serva almeno a rivedere la ns coppia
Se c’erano mancanze e si puo ripartire + forti o sono venute meno cose fondamentali (e qsto è successo a me)

Sempre mia personale interpretazione però

Scambi  di fluidi raggi di sole ruscelli ..ho capito non fanno per me

….e fu così che torno dopo due anni che si era trombata tutta la palazzina sua e dispensava consigli alla Lothar:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire è anche far soffrire e se si compiono azioni con la consapevolezza che potrebbero far male all'altro si tradisce innegabilmente.


...

ma intanto Mattia per te non capisce, quindi il problema non si pone.

Così parlò Minerva Zarathustra


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> 
> ma intanto Mattia *per te non capisce*, quindi il problema non si pone.
> 
> Così parlò Minerva Zarathustra


deduzione non supportata .
caso mai tu lo hai spesso descritto come grulletto, io non lo conosco.
immagino che per non soffrire speri non succeda


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io capisco Tebe al mass
> Che x Mattia era diventata fedele e poi suo tradim .... Da uno che la menava tanto
> Che inkiappettata
> Anche se vi erano motivi ecc


sai che non la vedo come un inchiappettata?
perchè comunque ha prodotto anche in lui un cambio di pensiero e di porsi verso l'esterno.
Prima Mattia era un censore assoluto, veramente un torquemada.
Questa cosa lo ha "sconvolto", soprattutto la mia reazione. E il dialogo dopo.
Nemmeno lui la vede come un inchiappettata.
E' stata solo una trasformazione in meglio.
Ora io e lui siamo davvero l'uno davanti all'altra "nudi".
Ed è bello conoscere la persona che hai vicino. Di cui sai, senza tanti giri, cosa aspettarti. O non aspettarti.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai che non la vedo come un inchiappettata?
> perchè comunque ha prodotto anche in lui un cambio di pensiero e di porsi verso l'esterno.
> Prima Mattia era un censore assoluto, veramente un torquemada.
> Questa cosa lo ha "sconvolto", soprattutto la mia reazione. E il dialogo dopo.
> ...


Forse si hai ragione

Okkio non ti pinzi allora tebe
Anche se tu sai bene come reagirebbe

Però se una cosa così bella stai all’occhio
Non xportarti rogna sia chiaro lo sai..
Grazie x consigli di la su orchidee

Ps:se il gatto ci spiciazza ..mica me muore?


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *deduzione non supportata .*
> caso mai tu lo hai spesso descritto come grulletto, io non lo conosco.
> immagino che per non soffrire speri non succeda


ti chiamerò Arterio!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Forse si hai ragione
> 
> Okkio non ti pinzi allora tebe
> Anche se tu sai bene come reagirebbe
> ...


Ma lui mi ha già pinzata.
Lo sa. Lo sa bene. 
Ma è come me.
Non andare in cerca di robe che non vuoi sapere.


Il gatto ti fa pipi sull'orchidea?
Si, ti muore. Di brutto anche.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una bellissima poesa di vittorio sereni che spiega tutto quanto tu scrivi...


Quale? Titolo, please ...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2013)

Vi do il mio cent. 
Non si tradisce quando non si ama, semplicemente si tiene in esercizio una parte del corpo. Trattasi di ginnastica, che, diversamente da quella faticosa e puzzolente delle palestre, ha di buono che è orgasmica e se puzza è perché piace. Ottima se a pagamento, pessima in assenza, secondo me, dal punto di vista femminile.
Quando si ama, cioè quando c'è almeno un _po' di trasporto mentale-emotivo_, se anche è assolutamente vero che amore è un'illusione, se si va a scambiare fluidi in giro, allora la cosa è grave, perché non è scambio di fluidi. Lo vogliamo definire così MISERA COSA il sesso? Sarà anche vero che l'amore è un'illusione, ma è la più bella e piena che si possa provare e lo scambio di fluidi in amore è _esclusivo_, perché non può non esserlo nemmeno volendo. Intendo dire, che se amo una persona non desidero nessuno scambio fisico con un'altra.

@Tebe, a che pro' scambiare fluidi con altri se puoi scambiarli con trasporto emotivo-mentale con Mattia?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale? Titolo, please ...


me lo ricordassi...parla di uno sguardo di rimando...
che cosa resta di noi due sulla fine del giorno...

Ma è tutta oggi che penso una cosa...
Nessuna, proprio non c'è nessuna donna della mia vita di cui io possa dire tu sei stata per me solo una bella serata...

Ma moltissime a cui sono grato e riconoscente per avermi fatto passare una bella serata...

Cioè non tu sei stata per me una bella serata, ma grazie alla bella serata che mi hai fatto passare...

Ok, ok ok ci sono state anche quelle che mi hanno fatto passare una noiosissima serata no?
Ma siccome sono bugiardo e subdolo le dico loro lo stesso...che bella serata no?
Dopo quando sono tra me e me...ma che rottura di cojoni...

Lo so sono molto doppio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale? Titolo, please ...


"Autostrada della Cisa"


----------



## Fucksia (17 Giugno 2013)

Bene,
grazie, quello che volevo postando qui erano delle opinioni...giusto per farmi dei pipponi mentali.
Ora ho le idee assai più confuse di prima.

Io quando ero innamorata e appagata non avevo per niente idea di tradire.
Ma quando la storia si prolungava, ho tradito pur amando lo stesso.

Dopo il tradimento (quando l'ho subito) abbiamo ricominciato qualcosa di nuovo, e da parte mia è stato meraviglioso superare e trovarmi in un rapporto rinnovato.
Poi finì comunque, ma so che perdonare è possibile.

Con l'uomo sposato che vedo, so di essere distrazione. Ci conosciamo da anni, c'è affetto, dialogo, e le serate che passiamo insieme sono divertenti per entrambi, senza ricerca di altro se non di un po' di leggerezza. Se le cose si complicassero con parole "tabù", promesse, richieste, confessioni, lamentele... ci si darebbe un taglio, io per prima.

Non riesco a vederci niente di male in questo, eppure non mi piace.
Non mi piace l'idea di per sé.
Razionalmente, ritengo che sia meglio copulare foresto 1 volta al mese piuttosto che andare in acido a casa, prendersi l'aria fresca, gli spazi o quel che è.
Ma la mia pancia dice "che schifo".

E mai fui una moralista.

E poi, a voi vi invidio perché c'avete le idee chiare, a me mi si è confuso tutto.


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Bene,
> grazie, quello che volevo postando qui erano delle opinioni...giusto per farmi dei pipponi mentali.
> Ora ho le idee assai più confuse di prima.
> 
> ...


mah. io fossi in te mi ascolterei.se non ti piace ci sarà un perché, solo che non ti serve cercarlo nelle vite degli altri, ma nella tua persona. chi sei e chi vuoi essere sono, per me personalmente, le due domande più importanti. e da questo punto di vista, sai, non c'è è niente di male nell'essere "moralisti": i nostri valori sono parte fondamentale di ciò che siamo. p.s. aspetto foto di gianfabrizio


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vi do il mio cent.
> Non si tradisce quando non si ama, semplicemente si tiene in esercizio una parte del corpo. Trattasi di ginnastica, che, diversamente da quella faticosa e puzzolente delle palestre, ha di buono che è orgasmica e se puzza è perché piace. Ottima se a pagamento, pessima in assenza, secondo me, dal punto di vista femminile.
> Quando si ama, cioè quando c'è almeno un _po' di trasporto mentale-emotivo_, se anche è assolutamente vero che amore è un'illusione, se si va a scambiare fluidi in giro, allora la cosa è grave, perché non è scambio di fluidi. Lo vogliamo definire così MISERA COSA il sesso? Sarà anche vero che l'amore è un'illusione, ma è la più bella e piena che si possa provare e lo scambio di fluidi in amore è _esclusivo_, perché non può non esserlo nemmeno volendo. Intendo dire, che se amo una persona non desidero nessuno scambio fisico con un'altra.
> 
> @*Tebe, a che pro' scambiare fluidi con altri se puoi scambiarli con trasporto emotivo-mentale con Mattia?*


credo di spiegarlo su questo forum almeno...diciamo....4 volte a settimana? :unhappy:
E l'ho spiegato mi sembra proprio qui, pochi post fa, tanto che anche Brunetta, pur "non capendo" questa volta ha capito. (Ciao brunè...)
Quindi più di così credo sia per me, linguisticamente parlando, impossibile.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Bene,
> grazie, quello che volevo postando qui erano delle opinioni...giusto per farmi dei pipponi mentali.
> Ora ho le idee assai più confuse di prima.
> 
> ...


Io di idee ne ho poche chiare e quelle poche, per diventare chiare (perchè ad un certo punto a qualcosa si deve arrivare, io almeno. Mi ritengo piuttosto pragmatica con un filo di leggerezza) ci hanno messo, alcune molto. Altre meno.
E dai venti ai trent'anni è stato per me un fermento assoluto.
Anche se devo ammettere che alcuni fondamentali  erano chiari da subito, grazie all'educazione un po sui generis ricevuta.




ot

Ogni tanto mi chiedo se fossi nata in una famiglia come quella di Circe, per dire. 
Dove a lei vietavano il tempo delle mele bollandolo come un semi porno, mentre io confidavo ai miei genitori i primi turbamenti erotici per una compagna di classe e loro.
-Tutto normale Tebe. Grazie al cielo hai gli ormoni che funzionano. ne riparliamo fra un paio di anni. Intanto sperimenta.- 

fine ot


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> prodiga!!!
> leggendoti ... mi fai venire in mente un *"accattone".*
> godo e mi accontento.
> il mondo è fuori, come un film.
> ...


citazione voluta?
l'accattone di pasolini per amore rischia la "redenzione" ma il destino si compie comunque


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Autostrada della Cisa"


Grazie grande....
Non penso di aver mai amato un poeta quanto lui...
Tutta la raccolta degli strumenti umani e stella variabile
ha di quelle cose di una profondità inaudita...

Mai pensavo che avrei trovato nel mio cammino una cosa del genere...

E fantastico quando nella sua poesia usa una maniera delicatissima di petrarchismo...
e quando cita i suoi amici...tipo Saba

e resti fulminato da certi versi...

"Un giorno perdoneranno se presto ci togliamo di mezzo"...

Esistono peccati d'amore e verranno perdonati
e peccati contro l'amore e questi no non verranno perdonati...

Non si perdona ad una donna un amore bugiardo...

Dicono che Vittorio Sereni fosse un uomo umile e schivo, lontano dai chiassi e le chimere...

lavorava alla Pirelli...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Bene,
> grazie, quello che volevo postando qui erano delle opinioni...giusto per farmi dei pipponi mentali.
> Ora ho le idee assai più confuse di prima.
> 
> ...


Fucsia la tua non è morale nè invidia
la tua è coscienza
se sei stata a lungo con un uomo

e ora sola
vai con uno sposato

tu sai che dietro di lui
c'è un'altra donna come te....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> citazione voluta?
> l'accattone di pasolini per amore rischia la "redenzione" ma il destino si compie comunque



Perchè secondo te accattone prova un briciolo di quell'amore 
di cui cianci tu?

Guardalo bene quel film

Magari con occhi maschili...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> mah. io fossi in te mi ascolterei.se non ti piace ci sarà un perché, solo che non ti serve cercarlo nelle vite degli altri, ma nella tua persona. chi sei e chi vuoi essere sono, per me personalmente, le due domande più importanti. e da questo punto di vista, sai, non c'è è niente di male nell'essere "moralisti": i nostri valori sono parte fondamentale di ciò che siamo. p.s. aspetto foto di gianfabrizio


:up:


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


 lo che vuoi la foto di gianfabrizio pure tu


----------



## Nuvola (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Dunque.
> Ma i traditori tra di voi, perché lo fanno?
> Vorrei sentire un po' di versioni...non per giudicare, mi ci metto pure io in mezzo, è solo che sono un po' in versione riflessiva sul mondo..
> ...


Che tristezza... Ma credi veramente a tutto quello che ti dice? Tu sei per lui un parco dei divertimenti. A casa gioca spesso, però trova divertente andare una volta ogni tanto alle giostre.


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Che tristezza... Ma credi veramente a tutto quello che ti dice? Tu sei per lui un parco dei divertimenti. A casa gioca spesso, però trova divertente andare una volta ogni tanto alle giostre.


Ma a me poco cambia se lui a casa copula o no!!
Lui così dice, ma quando è a casa sua può vangare l'orto o pettinare le bambole...se non copula mi dispiace assai per loro, è un grande spreco e basta.

Vabbè sta cosa che ho scritto ha un po' fuorviato eh.


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> mah. io fossi in te mi ascolterei.


Si.
la risposta è dentro di me...ma è sbagliata!!





passante ha detto:


> p.s. aspetto foto di gianfabrizio


no no...lui nutre le fantasie...non si può subito tirare il velo così....


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Questo risponde a tutti i quesiti.
> Con questa certezza, tu sei ancorata, e in qualsiasi motel tu vada poi torni a casa.
> Perchè, in realtà, non cerchi niente al di fuori di te e Mattia.
> 
> ...


io invece penso che anche il tradimento "solo" sessuale toglie qualcosa alla coppia. intanto l'esclusività sessuale che (se) ci si è promessa e che l'altro si aspetta. e siccome il sesso, per me, non è cosa da poco lìespressione _"solo"_ sessuale ha già di per sé poco significato. poi c'è quella _parte di te _che quando tradisci definisci "solo mia", che per essere tale è, di fatto, sottratta e nascosta all'altro ed è fatta di sensazioni, emozioni, pensieri, desideri, voglie, idee, azioni, volontà... di parti di te, insomma. c'è una _parte di vita _"solo mia". e tutto questo che è di fatto sottratto all'altro toglie qualcosa alla coppia. secondo me.


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Si.
> la risposta è dentro di me...ma è sbagliata!!


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fucsia la tua non è morale nè invidia
> la tua è coscienza
> se sei stata a lungo con un uomo
> 
> ...



Conte..si vede che guardi sex and the city!!
in una puntata la mora fa il cazziatone a Carry B. perché le dice che non può andare così alla leggera con uno sposato perché fa un torto ad un'altra donna, e non si fa no no no.
Ora mi ricordo perfettamente che quella sera ho pensato "madò...è vero".


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Conte..si vede che guardi sex and the city!!
> in una puntata la mora fa il cazziatone a Carry B. perché le dice che non può andare così alla leggera con uno sposato perché fa un torto ad un'altra donna, e non si fa no no no.
> Ora mi ricordo perfettamente che quella sera ho pensato "madò...è vero".
> 
> ...


no dai. seriamente. sex and the city è inguardabile.


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

e te lo dice uno che si è sciroppato tutte le puntate delle desperate housewives, e.r., e brothers and sisters. per amore, che te lo dico a fa'.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> lo che vuoi la foto di gianfabrizio pure tu


 mi hai sgamata! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io invece penso che anche il tradimento "solo" sessuale toglie qualcosa alla coppia. intanto l'esclusività sessuale che (se) ci si è promessa e che l'altro si aspetta. e siccome il sesso, per me, non è cosa da poco lìespressione _"solo"_ sessuale ha già di per sé poco significato. poi c'è quella _parte di te _che quando tradisci definisci "solo mia", che per essere tale è, di fatto, sottratta e nascosta all'altro ed è fatta di sensazioni, emozioni, pensieri, desideri, voglie, idee, azioni, volontà... di parti di te, insomma. c'è una _parte di vita _"solo mia". e tutto questo che è di fatto sottratto all'altro toglie qualcosa alla coppia. secondo me.


Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.

Segreto non è "ti tengo all'oscuro", ma è "coltivo me stesso/a" a prescindere da chi ho accanto.
E di questo si, ne sono convinta.

Esempi ce ne sono tanti.
Quando i maschi vanno a giocare a calcetto. Le boiate o le maialate o i rutti e le scorregge che fanno, mica le condividono con la moglie??
E le femmine, quando fanno le uscite e fanno "cose di donne" mica le condividono con il marito?
Solo che queste cose, ai rispettivi non interessano, perché non ledono il senso del possesso, l'amor proprio, l'autostima, il senso di accettazione...
Se io dico a mio marito che vado dall'amica a farmi fare un massaggio con l'olio e a fare meditazione fino all'alba..gli va bene.
E se invece fossi a fare la stessa cosa con Gianfabrizio??
Ecco che la parte "solo mia" diventa interessante anche per mio marito...

Eh no no no!!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...


 sicura?
Lasciando fuori le coppie, come quella di Tebe, in cui nella parte di autonomia è compreso anche il sesso, se capita, non vorrai paragonare davvero la partita di calcetto e lo shopping al fare sesso?


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e te lo dice uno che si è sciroppato tutte le puntate delle desperate housewives, e.r., e brothers and sisters. per amore, che te lo dico a fa'.


d.h. l'ho guardato 4 minuti per poi isterizzarmi.
e.r. l'ho guardato finchè c'era Clooney e non ci potevo credere che da giovane era sfigato pure lui.
b.s. non so cosa sia.

SEX AND THE CITY FOREVEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!
ma tu sei un maschietto....è comprensibile che non ti piaccia sex & the city.
Anzi, è decisamente sano.


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sicura?
> Lasciando fuori le coppie, come quella di Tebe, in cui nella parte di autonomia è compreso anche il sesso, se capita, non vorrai paragonare davvero la partita di calcetto e lo shopping al fare sesso?


Io sto parlando di "spazi" che ci si deve ricavare, e concedere, nella coppia.
Se ho un compagno geloso, che mi soffoca, io (io reale intendo), muoio (figuratamente) perché non posso coltivare me stessa al di fuori della coppia.
Se ho un compagno geloso, non mi fa andare fuori neanche con le amiche.
E questo UCCIDE la coppia, e anche il singolo.

Nella coppia, secondo me, DEVE essere permesso avere degli spazi ESCLUSIVI.
poi a ognuno decidere se giocare a briscola o fare sesso, e questa è un'altra cosa.
Ma se un partner è geloso, non permetterà all'altro di fare un weekend fuori, neanche per giocare a calcetto, o magari si ma glielo fa pesare.
e questo UCCIDE la coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di "spazi" che ci si deve ricavare, e concedere, nella coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, che mi soffoca, io (io reale intendo), muoio (figuratamente) perché non posso coltivare me stessa al di fuori della coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, non mi fa andare fuori neanche con le amiche.
> E questo UCCIDE la coppia, e anche il singolo.
> ...


E da quale manuale hai estratto queste perle? Tu immagini un compagno con cui non hai voglia di stare. Gianfabrizio deve essere molto noioso e poco attraente:mexican:.


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E da quale manuale hai estratto queste perle? Tu immagini un compagno con cui non hai voglia di stare. Gianfabrizio deve essere molto noioso e poco attraente:mexican:.


Non è un manuale.
Ho scritto "secondo me".

Se per stare con un compagno non posso coltivare le mie passioni...hai ragione: non ho voglia di starci.

Ma se ho un compagno con delle passioni, dobbiamo concederci il tempo per noi, e per la coppia.
Senza starci come i cani alle calcagna.

perché la gelosia rovina la pelle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...


Hai una visone un po' stereotipata dei maschi, delle femmine e del rapporto di coppia. 
Del resto, da quando hai portato in ballo sex and the city mi si sono chiarite varie cose. 
Peró, francamente, non sapevo esistessero ancora cose da uomini e cose da donne.


----------



## Fucksia (18 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai una visone un po' stereotipata dei maschi, delle femmine e del rapporto di coppia.
> Del resto, da quando hai portato in ballo sex and the city mi si sono chiarite varie cose.
> Peró, francamente, non sapevo esistessero ancora cose da uomini e cose da donne.


Avanti su..cerca di capire quello che intendo:
fare "cose di donna" è un modo per dire che la moglie sta facendo cose con le amiche, è in un luogo a fare cose con persone che non suscitano assolutamente la gelosia del marito.

Non uso più metafore, giuro.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> *Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!*
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...






Insindacabile e assolutamente non negoziabile il 10% mio.
Da che ne ho memoria.
Credo di averlo metabolizzato e assimilato a circa 15, 16 anni


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sex and the city....




:scared::scared::scared::scared:


*QUEER AS FOLK *


*TUTTA. LA. VITA!*


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> d.h. l'ho guardato 4 minuti per poi isterizzarmi.
> e.r. l'ho guardato finchè c'era Clooney e non ci potevo credere che da giovane era sfigato pure lui.
> b.s. non so cosa sia.
> 
> ...


Minchia. Vado in bagno a vomitare... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Che gran 10% con le amichette.

E Mattia, che aveva scoperto cosa andavo a fare ogni giovedi sera, ovvero guardare la serie, si era preso di una gelosia incredibile.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che ricordi!


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di "spazi" che ci si deve ricavare, e concedere, nella coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, che mi soffoca, io (io reale intendo), muoio (figuratamente) perché non posso coltivare me stessa al di fuori della coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, non mi fa andare fuori neanche con le amiche.
> E questo UCCIDE la coppia, e anche il singolo.
> ...


la coppia è formata da due individui che decidono di stare insieme, è ovvio che ognuno manterrà la propria personalità , interessi e inclinazioni .
ma è vero anche che la differenza tra giocare a briscola e fare sesso con un altro è notevole e discriminante per l'intimità 
posso evitare di parlare di un asso non calato ma per le mutande l(calate) 'omissione è colpevole


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

ho finito.


ciao


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho finito.
> 
> 
> ciao


Grazie.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

beh, a me sembra normale, che se si sta con un uomo ci siano due cose fondamentali:
un NOI, ma anche un IO e un TU. 

Mi sembra normale, che si abbiano dei segreti, delle fantasie, delle non so che ...
che non si condividono con il proprio compagno ... che fanno parte di noi. 
Ma tutto ciò nell'ambito di un'intimità, che non riguarda il compagno, ma la nostra individualità.

Sto assieme da 21 anni ... lui mi racconta tutto per filo e per segno. io molto meno. 
ci è andata molto bene così. perché se vuole sapere, può chiedere. noi ci siamo accordati così:
se le cose / responsabilità pratiche di coppia / famiglia sono fatte e se non ci sono progetti in comune,
ognuno può usufruire del tempo come vuole ... basta dirlo in anticipo (a me basta anche il giorno prima). 

una notte ... vacanze per se ... ma certo! ci mancherebbe! 
non abbiamo mai avuto dei problemi a riguardo. anzi, a me faceva piacere se andava un po' un giro.

ma per vivere così ... ci vuole una profonda intesa e fiducia ... non la si riceve così ...
dietro c'è del "lavoro" di coppia ... 

bisogna sapere cosa si vuole ... 

Il "sesso" fuori ... dipende da cosa si è stabilito nella coppia. 
perché il "sesso" secondo me, è un punto basilare che riguarda la coppia ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> View attachment 7102


c'è grossa crisi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho finito.
> 
> 
> ciao


E perche' hai GIA' finito? Sono in ufficio a districarmi in una ristrutturazione aziendale e mi stavo gioiosamente distraendo


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E perche' hai GIA' finito? Sono in ufficio a districarmi in una ristrutturazione aziendale e mi stavo gioiosamente distraendo


e allora beccati queste.
per citare il Conta...
Ah, gran Dio questa serie...( e musica davvero bella. ma bella)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG2kDqwMReg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCg2EMDYiQ


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora beccati queste.
> per citare il Conta...
> Ah, gran Dio questa serie...( e musica davvero bella. ma bella)
> 
> ...


Madonna.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora beccati queste.
> per citare il Conta...
> Ah, gran Dio questa serie...( e musica davvero bella. ma bella)
> 
> ...


oh santa pazienza! :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Mo' non fate i bacchettoni tebe  mi sa che loro preferiscono la serie L word o lip service


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mo' non fate i bacchettoni tebe mi sa che loro preferiscono la serie L word o lip service


ma nemmeno..... 

Le mie preferite?

Battlestar Galactica
Big Bang Theory
Friends 
How i Met your mother
Doctor House
Dharma & Greg

e me ne dimentico sicuramente qualcuna.....


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mo' non fate i bacchettoni tebe  mi sa che loro preferiscono la serie L word o lip service



e sono andati pure a guardare sti due
Cioè ma si vogliono fare del male apposta.
Mica sembrava una serie etero! Che tordi!

Comunque, a parte il glamour gay, è una serie giudicata "epocale". la prima del genere. ha veramente aperto la strada alle altre. La cosa bella poi è l'evoluzione dalla prima seria alla quinta.
Nelle prime tre sesso a manetta, droga e company poi i protagonisti crescono, affrontano tematiche importanti. AIDS, cancro, problemi di omofobia, matrimonio figli.
Fine un po' amara, ma una serie davvero formativa.
Al di la della figosità ASSOLUTA del protagonista.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma nemmeno.....
> 
> Le mie preferite?
> 
> ...


Quoto big bang teory:smile: sheldon e' strepitoso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto big bang teory:smile: sheldon e' strepitoso



PENNY PENNY PENNY!! 

Vista tutta in lingua originale perchè in italia era indietro di anni. In inglese è ancora più bella. Ma quello vale per quasi tutte!

Ma anche How I met your mother .... Barney Stimpson è micidiale! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e sono andati pure a guardare sti due
> Cioè ma si vogliono fare del male apposta.
> Mica sembrava una serie etero! Che tordi!
> 
> ...


ma anche L word ha un suo perche' comunque restando in tema ''LE FATE IGNORANTI''e' bellissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Avanti su..cerca di capire quello che intendo:
> fare "cose di donna" è un modo per dire che la moglie sta facendo cose con le amiche, è in un luogo a fare cose con persone che non suscitano assolutamente la gelosia del marito.
> 
> Non uso più metafore, giuro.


Intanto non è una metafora, è solo un luogo comune, se proprio vogliamo.
Secondariamente, non capisco perché il tuo spazio dovrebbe suscitare la gelosia del partner, da chiunque fosse popolato.
Tre: se usi male quello spazio ( e la parola male interpretala come vuoi) sono cazzi tuoi e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> PENNY PENNY PENNY!!
> 
> Vista tutta in lingua originale perchè in italia era indietro di anni. In inglese è ancora più bella. Ma quello vale per quasi tutte!
> 
> Ma anche How I met your mother .... Barney Stimpson è micidiale! :rotfl:


Per me SHELDON  il suo riottoso  rifiuto a mostrarsi empatico e' la fine del mondo:up


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me SHELDON il suo riottoso rifiuto a mostrarsi empatico e' la fine del mondo:up


Ma sono tutti fantastici in quella Sitcom, forse i più "normali" sono proprio Penny e Leonard. 

Mi hai fatto venire voglia.. stasera mi riguardo tutta la prima serie


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2013)

a me piaceva la tata
il maggiordomo è troppo forte, per non parlare di zia Assunta e Ietta:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Accattone alla sorella tua.
> con affetto, beninteso.
> 
> La cornice che hai messo al MIO quadro è inadatta.
> ...


Non capisco.
Stai teorizzando?
O ti stai ponendo in cattedra?
I SE che valgono per altri non valgono per te. E viceversa.
Olio e acqua li puoi solo emulsionare, coloro che sono diversi da te li puoi solo accettare.
Ma in quest'ultima cosa a volte si vede l'ampiezza della prospettiva... perchè quando accetti chi è diverso da te per quello che è, ti accorgi che non è poi COSI' diverso da te. 
E allora la prospettiva cambia improvvisamente.  
E capisci che non ci sono categorie ma persone, ciascuna con la sua storia, scritta tanto in piccolo che se stai in cima ad un piedistallo non la puoi leggere.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è l'immenso dramma del tradito.
> Sapere benissimo che lui o lei sono stati sicuramente più di una bella serata.
> 
> Perchè se fossero solo belle serate vi ci si rinuncerebbe volentieri...
> ...



non ho letto tutto sono in ufficio senza aria condizionata.. 'gnafaccio...


ma questo è secondo me.


le sensazioni che ho provato io. lui per me era fondamentale


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Conte..si vede che guardi sex and the city!!
> in una puntata la mora fa il cazziatone a Carry B. perché le dice che non può andare così alla leggera con uno sposato perché fa un torto ad un'altra donna, e non si fa no no no.
> Ora mi ricordo perfettamente che quella sera ho pensato "madò...è vero".
> 
> ...


Donna mai visto
so vagamente cosa sia...
Sai ho provato a convertirmi
guardando il bello delle donne
solo perchè ci stava la sandrelli...

Poi mi sono detto ma va in mona che qua mi si guasta dentro tutto il mio immaginario erotico...

Io guardo sovente i filmeti di tinto brass...
Ed è là che ho imparato tante cose del matrimonio no?

Cosa dice alla fine Paolo a Diana
se vivessimo il matrimonio come una serie di episodi...

Poi proprio stanotte pensavo ad Eagle e mi dicevo nel sonno guardando il fondo schiena di mia moglie...
Beh cosa vuol dire che una fa di tutto per mostrarti che non ti vuole bene?

E mi rispondevo...
Se non rompe è già un segno che mi vuole bene no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...


Si dice sempre mia moglie che esistono cose solo mie e cose solo sue...
E' vero sai che piglio per il culo la gente...
Ma mio malgrado...
Insomma io mi cautelo da chi tenta di ficcanasare nelle cose solo mie no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sicura?
> Lasciando fuori le coppie, come quella di Tebe, in cui nella parte di autonomia è compreso anche il sesso, se capita, non vorrai paragonare davvero la partita di calcetto e lo shopping al fare sesso?


Beh dipende sempre dal valore che si dà al sesso no?
Ma in fondo basta avere sempre e comunque un alibi inattaccabile...
In fondo è colpa tua...
Tu mi hai mandato al centro commerciale a comperarti i pomodori...che ne sapevo io che lì trovavo un'ungherese con due km di gambe? 
E che ne sapevo che ci saremmo scontrati con il carrello?
E che poi si andava a prendere un caffè....

Hei mica mi ha chiesto se sono sposato eh?
Voglio dire...

E l'anello non lo porto perchè mi intriga alle tastiere...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di "spazi" che ci si deve ricavare, e concedere, nella coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, che mi soffoca, io (io reale intendo), muoio (figuratamente) perché non posso coltivare me stessa al di fuori della coppia.
> Se ho un compagno geloso, non mi fa andare fuori neanche con le amiche.
> E questo UCCIDE la coppia, e anche il singolo.
> ...


quoto...
è l'ostinazione verso la coppia ad ucciderla...
Pensa a quelli che dicono se facciamo vacanze assieme è coppia
se non le facciamo assieme non è essere coppia...

L'importante è non perdersi di vista
e non pestarsi i piedi no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Stai teorizzando?
> O ti stai ponendo in cattedra?
> I SE che valgono per altri non valgono per te. E viceversa.
> ...


Ma appunto...
Un uomo e una donna sono sempre e comunque Olio e Acqua...
E chi lo tiene presente si salva sempre...
Oppure ci sono quelli che si ritengono servo e padrona no?
Sono pur sempre coppie no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E da quale manuale hai estratto queste perle? Tu immagini un compagno con cui non hai voglia di stare. Gianfabrizio deve essere molto noioso e poco attraente:mexican:.


Tutte le tue teorie sulla coppia 
non ti hanno mai permesso di vedere in realtà come era e dove stava tuo marito...
COn il risultato che...

Se invece stavi più attenta a come pensava lui la coppia...
Ti saresti evitata un mare di dolore...

Ma ti ostini eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai una visone un po' stereotipata dei maschi, delle femmine e del rapporto di coppia.
> Del resto, da quando hai portato in ballo sex and the city mi si sono chiarite varie cose.
> Peró, francamente, non sapevo esistessero ancora cose da uomini e cose da donne.


Esistono esistono...
Prova ti a farte na sega...
Non puoi...come io non posso farme un ditalin...

Perchè la natura ha voluto che l'uomo avesse il ciccio e la dona la mona...

Perfino nelle prese elettriche eh?
Se hai due prese maschio e due prese femmina...non ti elettrizzi eh?

Trovo che valorizzare la propria femminilità sia più produttivo che tentare di imitare la mascolinità...

Sai una volta una mi disse sospirando...Ah conte tu si che capisci le donne...
Io mi girai di scatto...si casso, ma il prolema per me è che voi, non capite ME.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intanto non è una metafora, è solo un luogo comune, se proprio vogliamo.
> Secondariamente, non capisco perché il tuo spazio dovrebbe suscitare la gelosia del partner, da chiunque fosse popolato.
> Tre: se usi male quello spazio ( e la parola male interpretala come vuoi) sono cazzi tuoi e basta.


Ma mia cara il problema è quando lo spazio tuo non viene rispettato no?
Tra le molteplici definizioni che mi sono state date ve ne ricordo una...

Tu sei invasivo e pervasivo...oltre che impegnativo...

E io eccerto...sono Blob il fluido che uccide no?
Non mi fai entrare per la mona...bon io entro dalle tue narici...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie grande....
> Non penso di aver mai amato un poeta quanto lui...
> Tutta la raccolta degli strumenti umani e stella variabile
> ha di quelle cose di una profondità inaudita...
> ...


L'ho letta, ma non mi pare c'entri. Comunque bellissima.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'ho letta, ma non mi pare c'entri. Comunque bellissima.


Che cosa resta di noi due alla fine del giorno...


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...


Dici che me lo tengo incollato tipo francobollo? Può essere, anche se, sono  sincero, mi pare di rispettare la sua libertà, così come sento rispettata la  mia. Effettivamente io non sento molto il bisogno di staccare da lui. Quando abbiamo  avuto il nostro periodo buio i nostri amici dicevano (a lui) “eh ma tu gli stai  troppo addosso, lasciagli più spazio” perché una volta, da più giovane, ero  molto geloso della mia libertà. ma in questo caso non era così. Io non so che  farmene dello spazio tra noi due. Se non ha voglia (e tendenzialmente non ne ha  voglia) di giocare a calcetto ci vado da solo, certo, ma se viene mi diverto di  più… per fare un esempio piccolo. Ci sono, è vero, cose che senza di lui per me perdono un po' attrattiva, come altre che, invece, con lui diventano un incubo … insomma  dipende. siamo insieme da 12 anni, abbiamo i nostri equilibri, i nostri ritmi,  le nostre abitudini. In generale io posso stare senza di lui, credo, ma non  sento di per sé il bisogno di farlo, non so se mi spiego. Però mi pare (ma  forse sbaglio) che un conto è fare delle cose separatamente, per non rinunciare  a qualche interesse o a qualche passione che l’altro non condivide più di  tanto, un conto è coltivare una parte di sé e delle propria vita per tenerla  segreta. In ogni caso, io ne sono consapevole, non penso più me stesso “a  prescindere” dalla persona che ho accanto. E forse è semplicemente perchè sto  invecchiando. che pippone!


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2013)

smetterò di ammorbarvi e andrò a correre, va'. e no, non ci viene "nemmeno se mi ci trascini per i capelli". che pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> Dici che me lo tengo incollato tipo francobollo? Può essere, anche se, sono  sincero, mi pare di rispettare la sua libertà, così come sento rispettata la  mia. Effettivamente io non sento molto il bisogno di staccare da lui. Quando abbiamo  avuto il nostro periodo buio i nostri amici dicevano (a lui) “eh ma tu gli stai  troppo addosso, lasciagli più spazio” perché una volta, da più giovane, ero  molto geloso della mia libertà. ma in questo caso non era così. Io non so che  farmene dello spazio tra noi due. Se non ha voglia (e tendenzialmente non ne ha  voglia) di giocare a calcetto ci vado da solo, certo, ma se viene mi diverto di  più… per fare un esempio piccolo. Ci sono, è vero, cose che senza di lui per me perdono un po' attrattiva, come altre che, invece, con lui diventano un incubo … insomma  dipende. siamo insieme da 12 anni, abbiamo i nostri equilibri, i nostri ritmi,  le nostre abitudini. In generale io posso stare senza di lui, credo, ma non  sento di per sé il bisogno di farlo, non so se mi spiego. Però mi pare (ma  forse sbaglio) che un conto è fare delle cose separatamente, per non rinunciare  a qualche interesse o a qualche passione che l’altro non condivide più di  tanto, un conto è coltivare una parte di sé e delle propria vita per tenerla  segreta. In ogni caso, io ne sono consapevole, non penso più me stesso “a  prescindere” dalla persona che ho accanto. E forse è semplicemente perchè sto  invecchiando. che pippone!


:inlove::amici:


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Fucksia ha detto:


> Ma una parte "solo mia" in una coppia...c'è sempre!! e ci DEVE essere!!!
> Poi se in questa parte "solo mia" uno decida di fare cose in ambito sessuale, è un'altro argomento.
> Però io non credo affatto che nelle coppie non ci devono essere segreti, i segreti ci sono, e ci DEVONO essere.
> 
> ...


Coltivare se stessi vuol dire coltivare i propri interessi e le proprie amicizie, anche se esulano dal rapporto di coppia. Ma posso farlo tranquillamente alla luce del sole, senza nascondere o avere segreti. Se sento il bisogno di nascondere qualcosa è perché ho la coscienza sporca e so che quel qualcosa non è un normale spazio mio, ma un elemento che potrebbe mettere in crisi il mio partner. Io non ho la sensazione di dover proteggermi dal mio compagno. Ce l'avevo col mio ex marito, perché mi aveva ferita e io avevo imparato a corazzarmi, a farmi forte grazie ai miei spazi e alle cose che appartenevano solo a me. Ma quando ami non ti difendi. Quando ami, anzi, vai incontro, sei fiducioso e trasparente. E anche se non hai voglia di condividere tutto, non per questo senti il bisogno di nasconderti.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esistono esistono...
> Prova ti a farte na sega...
> Non puoi...come io non posso farme un ditalin...
> 
> ...



concordo femminilmente e con flapflap turbo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> smetterò di ammorbarvi e andrò a correre, va'. e no, non ci viene "nemmeno se mi ci trascini per i capelli". che pazienza


Tanta Passante. Tanta.
Ma sai qual'è il brutto? Almeno per me, è che se all'improvviso non dovessi più usare tutta sta pazienza...non mi piacerebbe.
Mi mancherebbe di brutto qualcosa.

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> Dici che me lo tengo incollato tipo francobollo? Può essere, anche se, sono  sincero, mi pare di rispettare la sua libertà, così come sento rispettata la  mia. Effettivamente io non sento molto il bisogno di staccare da lui. Quando abbiamo  avuto il nostro periodo buio i nostri amici dicevano (a lui) “eh ma tu gli stai  troppo addosso, lasciagli più spazio” perché una volta, da più giovane, ero  molto geloso della mia libertà. ma in questo caso non era così. Io non so che  farmene dello spazio tra noi due. Se non ha voglia (e tendenzialmente non ne ha  voglia) di giocare a calcetto ci vado da solo, certo, ma se viene mi diverto di  più… per fare un esempio piccolo. Ci sono, è vero, cose che senza di lui per me perdono un po' attrattiva, come altre che, invece, con lui diventano un incubo … insomma  dipende. siamo insieme da 12 anni, abbiamo i nostri equilibri, i nostri ritmi,  le nostre abitudini. In generale io posso stare senza di lui, credo, ma non  sento di per sé il bisogno di farlo, non so se mi spiego. Però mi pare (ma  forse sbaglio) che un conto è fare delle cose separatamente, per non rinunciare  a qualche interesse o a qualche passione che l’altro non condivide più di  tanto, un conto è coltivare una parte di sé e delle propria vita per tenerla  segreta. In ogni caso, io ne sono consapevole, non penso più me stesso “a  prescindere” dalla persona che ho accanto. E forse è semplicemente perchè sto  invecchiando. che pippone!


in soldoni un conto è coltivare interessi individuali , un altro condurre una vita che emozionalmente esclude l'altro.
chi ama sa bene che una delle caratteristiche tipiche dell'amore è godere di più delle cose se si è insieme.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Coltivare se stessi vuol dire coltivare i propri interessi e le proprie amicizie, anche se esulano dal rapporto di coppia. Ma posso farlo tranquillamente alla luce del sole, senza nascondere o avere segreti. Se sento il bisogno di nascondere qualcosa è perché ho la coscienza sporca e so che quel qualcosa non è un normale spazio mio, ma un elemento che potrebbe mettere in crisi il mio partner. Io non ho la sensazione di dover proteggermi dal mio compagno. Ce l'avevo col mio ex marito, perché mi aveva ferita e io avevo imparato a corazzarmi, a farmi forte grazie ai miei spazi e alle cose che appartenevano solo a me. Ma quando ami non ti difendi. Quando ami, anzi, vai incontro, sei fiducioso e trasparente. E anche se non hai voglia di condividere tutto, non per questo senti il bisogno di nasconderti.


quoto, ti devo un verde. :up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> C*oltivare se stessi vuol dire coltivare i propri interessi e le proprie amicizie, anche se esulano dal rapporto di coppia. Ma posso farlo tranquillamente alla luce del sole, senza nascondere o avere segreti.* Se sento il bisogno di nascondere qualcosa è perché ho la coscienza sporca e so che quel qualcosa non è un normale spazio mio, ma un elemento che potrebbe mettere in crisi il mio partner. Io non ho la sensazione di dover proteggermi dal mio compagno. Ce l'avevo col mio ex marito, perché mi aveva ferita e io avevo imparato a corazzarmi, a farmi forte grazie ai miei spazi e alle cose che appartenevano solo a me. Ma quando ami non ti difendi. Quando ami, anzi, vai incontro, sei fiducioso e trasparente. E anche se non hai voglia di condividere tutto, non per questo senti il bisogno di nasconderti.


per me questa è la normalità


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tanta Passante. Tanta.
> Ma sai qual'è il brutto? Almeno per me, è che se all'improvviso non dovessi più usare tutta sta pazienza...non mi piacerebbe.
> Mi mancherebbe di brutto qualcosa.
> 
> :smile:


 probabilmente sì 



Minerva ha detto:


> in soldoni un conto è coltivare interessi individuali , un altro condurre una vita che emozionalmente esclude l'altro.
> chi ama sa bene che una delle caratteristiche tipiche dell'amore è godere di più delle cose se si è insieme.


  mi hai bignamato!


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Coltivare se stessi vuol dire coltivare i propri interessi e le proprie amicizie, anche se esulano dal rapporto di coppia. Ma posso farlo tranquillamente alla luce del sole, senza nascondere o avere segreti. Se sento il bisogno di nascondere qualcosa è perché ho la coscienza sporca e so che quel qualcosa non è un normale spazio mio, ma un elemento che potrebbe mettere in crisi il mio partner. Io non ho la sensazione di dover proteggermi dal mio compagno. Ce l'avevo col mio ex marito, perché mi aveva ferita e io avevo imparato a corazzarmi, a farmi forte grazie ai miei spazi e alle cose che appartenevano solo a me. Ma quando ami non ti difendi. Quando ami, anzi, vai incontro, sei fiducioso e trasparente. E anche se non hai voglia di condividere tutto, non per questo senti il bisogno di nasconderti.


ecco.


----------

